# Crate training overnight



## lauraclarke91 (Dec 29, 2014)

Hi All

It is 9 days until we bring our gorgeous Teddy home and I'm having last minute doubts on how I was planning to crate him at night.

I originally decided we would have his crate in our room for the first couple of nights, and I would listen out for him waking up at which point I would take him outside for the toilet. The plan was then to gradually move the crate to the landing and eventually downstairs where it will be permanently.

Lots of people have been telling me that having him in our room initially is making a rod for our own back as he will never settle when he goes downstairs. They have also told me that if I keep getting up during the night he will learn this behaviour, and instead I should put a puppy pad in his crate and leave him downstairs from day one. I have read that putting a pad in the crate sends the wrong messages to puppy that he is allowed to go to the toilet in there.

I would really appreciate any advice or experience anyone has of either of these methods. I want to do the best thing for Teddy but I would rather him not sleep in our room long term.

Thank you!
Laura


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I would rather teach my pup to be as clean in the house as possible from day 1 - so no pads in the crate or anywhere else and if pup needs to get up in the night get up and let them out then back to crate.

I also think it is incredibly hard for a pup to leave the security of a litter, go to a whole new place with new people and then leave them to cry in a crate overnight on their own. I did puppy in crate in my bedroom she was happy to settle and sleep and once she was sleeping I could also leave her on her own in the crate I had downstairs so I am sure would have been no problem moving crate gradually. (Both dogs sleep in my bedroom though  )


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

I never used puppy pads either and thankfully never had an accident in the crate. I also never wanted Bsiley to sleep in our bedroom, so on the first night I slept downstairs with her! When she whimpered I put my fingers through the crate and spoke to reassure her. The next night she was in the crate in the kitchen and never made a sound.

I was always told not to keep getting up for the toilet, so Bailey had her last wee about 11 at night and she was great until my husband got up for work around 5.30 ish. Don't know if we were lucky or if that is the way most pups are in a crate without pads.

The sleeping in our bedroom didn't last - Bailey now has a sneaky wee night upstairs with us!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady we crate trained in the living room and I ended up sleeping on a couch for 3 weeks! Cricket, in our room close to the bed then moved to the side later on.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I did things totally in reverse... First few nights, crate downstairs with my fingers through the bars until she fell asleep. After 3 weeks she was still crying for the first 10 minutes or so every night, so moved her upstairs to the landing. By 7 months she was STILL crying or barking for 5 minutes when we put her in the crate..... Now she sleeps on the floor in our room and usually takes herself downstairs to sleep in the middle of the night.

We did put a puppy pad in the crate for just incase moments. Ultimately, they all get toilet trained eventually.

I decided not to get up in the night with her. The first 4 nights she peed or pooped in the crate, then from night 5 she was all clean and dry!

If I had another pup now, I would not hesitate in putting the crate in our room from day one. Ignore the people telling you you're making a rod for your own back - load of rubbish!

Xx


----------



## Olly's Mama (Jan 16, 2015)

By the time we brought Olly home he was already used to go on newspaper in a separate pen to the one they were all sleeping/playing so I laid half pad half vetbed in his crate. He never used it during the night but he did a few times during the day if we missed the signs when he needed to go.
As for crate upstairs, we started off with him downstairs and for the first 2 nights he howled for 4 hours solid  (last puppy we had cried for 2 hours in the first night then that was it)
So I couldn't bear him being so distressed plus we were both so tired and on the third night we brought the crate on the landing outside our bedroom and bless his heart not a peep out of him. 
I think each pup is different so you will just have to go with your heart and what feels right to you.


----------



## Neecy (Jul 20, 2014)

I vote no on the puppy pads. I would give anything to go back in time and not use them in the beginning. I feel now that it only taught Iggy that it was okay to go in my apartment whenever he pleased. I live on the 10th floor of a highrise and I though it would help in the beginning if I didn't have time to get him downstairs. Potty training was a nightmare with him and I am embarrassed to even say how long it took! I am fairly certain if I had never used the pads it would have shortened the whole process greatly!


----------

